# Will Directv still activate the "unsupported" MRV?



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

I currently have an HR-20 & R-16.

Directv will be here Tuesday to install an additional HD-DVR in the basement. The HR-20 is already networked, and the new DVR will be connected to the same network. 

Will they still activate MRV? I saw in the unsupported thread some were having problems getting it re-activated, etc. Anyone had luck with it?

I'm already getting the HD-DVR, and installation free, and they didn't seem too willing to go free on the MRV equipment.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

You shouldn't have a poblem, but you never know the draw of the CSR you'll get. In the end, both pay the same fee.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

brian188 said:


> I currently have an HR-20 & R-16.
> 
> Directv will be here Tuesday to install an additional HD-DVR in the basement. The HR-20 is already networked, and the new DVR will be connected to the same network.
> 
> ...


out of curiousity, what were they trying to charge for MRV ?


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

wallfishman said:


> out of curiousity, what were they trying to charge for MRV ?


 They want $199 for the equipment. With or without their equipment it is $3/month.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

On a related note, if one has unsupported MRV, but adds DECA themselves, how can they get it changed to supported? I just had my dish replaced with a SWM dish by directv, so they know I have that part of it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> On a related note, if one has unsupported MRV, but adds DECA themselves, how can they get it changed to supported? I just had my dish replaced with a SWM dish by directv, so they know I have that part of it.


Might be a backwards way, but if I called in for support of MRV, I'd tell them then that I had DECA.


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^^Also curious. 

I just recently purchased a second HDDVR (free on website, but had to pay the $50 for install even though I self-installed it) and wanted MRV. I ordered the two DECAs,the green-label splitter, and the filter (total $35,ebay). So I will have MVR for $85 total. Too good to pass up.

I sent an email on Saturday in this format--http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

Received canned email about how I need certain equipment,and should call for upgrade details. I sent second email, stating I have neccesary equipment and know that it will be unsupported. Received second email, stating my request will be forwarded to a specialist. Received third email stating it will be activated in unsupported mode. I think first reques gets an automated response, second request gets approved. I can post the email exchanges if anyone wants to see them.


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

brian188 said:


> They want $199 for the equipment. With or without their equipment it is $3/month.


both your receivers currently are swm compatible.. do you have 1 line going to each dvr or 2. In your case i would try to pay the tech some cash to find what you need, or just buy off ebay. you say hr20 is it HR20-100 or HR20-700 ? at most you need a swm lnb, a receiver deca and a bandstop filter and a splitter. thats about 50 bucks on ebay . and yes everyone pays the 3 dollars a month...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

brian188 said:


> I currently have an HR-20 & R-16.
> 
> Directv will be here Tuesday to install an additional HD-DVR in the basement. The HR-20 is already networked, and the new DVR will be connected to the same network.
> 
> ...


As has been mentioned its sort of a CSR roulette but in some instances they *have* to enable home networking since their DECA infrastructure is confined to that met by 99.999994 % (MSU figure (Made Sh*t Up)) of their subscriber base.

There are a few of us that cannot fully implement DECA but that's quite rare. Anyways they cannot shut off that tap completely till DECA scales larger. Which looking at the MOCA future road map implies that likely will happen eventually.

If you can spring for (or cost negotiate) the upgrade costs to point that's bearable, let them DECA you and get full support.

My home network works just fine. I've had more issues with my mini DECA cloud units losing their local domain IP addressing and reverting back to the default DECA range upon firmware updates. But that's an easy fix so.

Don "11 receivers, 18 tuners and not enough time to watch it all" Bolton


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Might be a backwards way, but if I called in for support of MRV, I'd tell them then that I had DECA.


I don't think I would ever need to call for support. But perhaps at some point they will decide to turn off those with unsupported MRV, and I don't want to have to pay for something that I would already have (if I decided to self install).

And how can you tell if they have it listed as supported or unsupported? It just says 'activated' on my account.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

poppo said:


> And how can you tell if they have it listed as supported or unsupported? It just says 'activated' on my account.


I asked during my last call. The tech had swapped out my HR20 and had some trouble which turned out my primary receiver had been deactivated, which caused the other HR20 to not have Whole Home active. Called in kind of knowing what happened and had them reauthorize it which was when I asked about being supported or not.
This was an install I did initially and when I had to pay for MRV, I explained I had the hardware already so it was activated as "supported".
Now during my mover's connection a few weeks back [this last service call] it didn't matter what the system showed for what I had. The work order was for a legacy dish, which [duh] I don't have, nor did it have any DECA listed.
"The guys" were nice, I told them what I had, and they came up with what they could, and when I could finally find what the movers packed, was good to go. DirecTV and the movers were here at the same time, so not all of my hardware was even off the truck.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

wallfishman said:


> both your receivers currently are swm compatible.. do you have 1 line going to each dvr or 2. In your case i would try to pay the tech some cash to find what you need, or just buy off ebay. you say hr20 is it HR20-100 or HR20-700 ? at most you need a swm lnb, a receiver deca and a bandstop filter and a splitter. thats about 50 bucks on ebay . and yes everyone pays the 3 dollars a month...


 It's a HR20-700, the new unit is a HR22-100. 2 lines to both. No SWM.

I did ask the tech and he told me everything you stated.

I know my network can handle it so I'd like to avoid the extra expense.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Magic9 said:


> ^^^^Also curious.
> 
> I just recently purchased a second HDDVR (free on website, but had to pay the $50 for install even though I self-installed it) and wanted MRV. I ordered the two DECAs,the green-label splitter, and the filter (total $35,ebay). So I will have MVR for $85 total. Too good to pass up.
> 
> ...


I got the same response to my email.

Guess I'll try responding and be more clear that I know my equipment works, and it won't be supported.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

I got it activated over the phone just a couple months ago and it was difficult but I just kept telling the man that I had all the equipment that my receivers where connected and I started throwing terms like cat6 and LAN around mentioning wiring and stuff completely confusing him

I kept insisting that it was possible and he kept telling me he clicked the button to add it and it would not add to my account eventually he say oh here I got it after about 30 minutes

Let's just say I was enthralled so it is possible i would call not email and at night when they aren't very busy


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I originally activated MRV in unsupported mode via email. It was turned on within 12 hours. I later switched to SWiM and DECA and added two H25s. When activating the H25s, I told the CSR that I had switched over and that was that. Recently, when activating a new HR24, the CSR warned me that my remaining DirecTiVo wouldn't work with the SWiM 16 (of course, it does work on the legacy ports) so they know I am on a supported platform.


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

brian188 said:


> I got the same response to my email.
> 
> Guess I'll try responding and be more clear that I know my equipment works, and it won't be supported.


Well, the second email did the trick. Woke this morning to an email saying it had been activated. Now works flawlessly on the HR20 & HR22. HD receiver on the way to replace the SDDVR.


----------

